# [Repo local] - Sa mise en place et erreur d'install [résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

J'essaie de mettre en place un repo local pour une installation spécifique d'un package.

Je décris ci-dessous ce que j'ai fait et ce que j'obtiens comme erreur lorsque j'essaie d'installer ce package.

NB : Hors ce repo local, l'installation du package marche très bien par le Overlay Sabayan

```

emerge app-portage/repoman

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/{metadata,profiles}

chown -R portage:portage /usr/local/portage

echo 'localrepo' > /usr/local/portage/profiles/localrepo

cat /usr/local/portage/metadata/layout.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> masters = gentoo
> 
> thin-manifests = true
> ...

 

```
cat /etc/portage/repos.conf/localrepo.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [localrepo]
> 
> location = /usr/local/portage
> ...

 

```

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-auth/realmd

chown -R portage:portage /usr/local/portage

ls -l /usr/local/portage/sys-auth/realmd/realmd-0.16.3.ebuild
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -rwx------. 1 portage portage 951 28 nov.  16:49 /usr/local/portage/sys-auth/realmd/realmd-0.16.3.ebuild

 

```

pushd /usr/local/portage/sys-auth/realmd

repoman manifest

popd

ls -l /usr/local/portage/sys-auth/realmd/
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 8
> 
> -rw-r--r--. 1 portage portage 306 28 nov.  16:56 Manifest
> ...

 

```

cat /usr/local/portage/sys-auth/realmd/realmd-0.16.3.ebuild
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2014 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

```

emerge realmd -v

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

```

ls -lr /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/realmd-0.16.3/
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 4
> 
> drwx------. 1 portage portage 26 29 nov.  11:58 work
> ...

 

```

ls -lr /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/realmd-0.16.3/files
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 40 29 nov.  11:58 /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/realmd-0.16.3/files -> /usr/local/portage/sys-auth/realmd/files
> 
> 

 

```

ls -lr /var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/realmd-0.16.3/files/
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls: impossible d'accéder à '/var/tmp/portage/sys-auth/realmd-0.16.3/files/': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
> 
> 

 

```

ls -lr /usr/local/portage/sys-auth/realmd/
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 8
> 
> -rwx------. 1 portage portage 951 28 nov.  16:49 realmd-0.16.3.ebuild
> ...

 

Ai-je manqué quelque chose ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.Last edited by y351 on Thu Nov 29, 2018 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

[EDIT]

As-tu bien un sous-répertoire "files" dans le répertoire de ton ebuild, et le fichier mentionné (realmd-gentoo.conf)?

----------

## y351

Bonjour,

Ni l'un ni l'autre.

A quel moment, sont-ils censés être généré ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ils ne sont pas générés, c'est à toi à l'y déposer dans le répertoire "files", en reprenant le contenu de "files" de l'ebuild dont tu t'es inspiré.

Ce répertoire contient des patches, fichiers de config et autres petits fichiers, nécessaires à la bonne compilation et configuration de l'ebuild.

EDIT: ici https://data.gpo.zugaina.org/sabayon/sys-auth/realmd/

----------

## y351

En effet, c'est mieux.

Merci !

----------

## darkducobu

Bonjour,

A la lecture des problèmes et de la complexité des messages postés, je m'interroge à propos de mes capacités à installer une version de linux.

Comme rédiger sur ce post je n'ai aucune expérience d'installation d'une distribution linux.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Comment avez-vous fait pour démarrer ?

----------

## y351

@darkducobu

Bonjour,

Ce fil de discussion est clos.

Il faut créer un autre ticket pour poser tes questions en rapport avec tes besoins.

 :Smile: 

----------

